# What do you guys do for health insurance?



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Lemme know what u guys do for health insurance that isnt provided by another company u work for? If u get health insurance on your own lemme know which company u have and the rates. My insurance runs out in january and my full time job isnt as good as i thought it was gonna be so I'm prolly gonna start looking for a new job. But I might have to pay outta pocket for a few months. 
Thanks


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Before I drove Uber, I paid 52% of my income in taxes for the "free" healthcare in Kanaduh.

Welcome to socialism.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber1111uber said:


> Lemme know what u guys do for health insurance that isnt provided by another company u work for? If u get health insurance on your own lemme know which company u have and the rates. My insurance runs out in january and my full time job isnt as good as i thought it was gonna be so I'm prolly gonna start looking for a new job. But I might have to pay outta pocket for a few months.
> Thanks


I get mine through Pizza Hut.

Only $5,000.00 deductible . . . .

But it is 1/2 the price of a lower deductible.
$150.00 a month.

I avoid Doctors anyway.
They'll Kill You !


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Kaiser. A little over $600/mo for their most expensive plan with best coverage and lowest deductibles etc, northern CA, late 30s, used insurance for a $25k surgery a few years ago (cost me about $300), a "pre existing condition" or two. Rates have gradually gone up as I aged. In my early 30s I think I paid something in the high-$400s (almost $500) monthly premium. Includes a shitty dental coverage, but no vision


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

Covered California. Health net PPO is the shittiest health plan. Can’t wait for open enrollment to go back to blue shield.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I just had some squamous cell cancer removed from my leg.. would have cost $1500 at dermatologist &#8230; I paid $50 !!!

New Clinc in my City where they simply pas on the costs .. they make thier money VIA "Membership Fee" Kind of like a Insurance premium or a health club membership .. I pay $80 a Month and can set up as many appts as needed each month .



















http://ridesharepassengers.com/thre...re-costs-should-look-like-ekg-15.91/#post-272


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I just go without insurance. I have an arrangement with a dentist where I get 2 cleanings a year for like $350 or something.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

My wife is a Gov. employee and we get great coverage for $220/mo.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Healthcare.gov. Open enrollment starts in October or November.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

My wife is a teacher, she has great insurance... I don't know what she pays. This is one the reasons I can't get divorced ugh.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber1111uber said:


> Lemme know what u guys do for health insurance that isnt provided by another company u work for? If u get health insurance on your own lemme know which company u have and the rates. My insurance runs out in january and my full time job isnt as good as i thought it was gonna be so I'm prolly gonna start looking for a new job. But I might have to pay outta pocket for a few months.
> Thanks


I've got Obamacare and I've got great coverage and thanks to driving for uber robbing me.blind It's completely free... ???


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

People here need a couple lessons of "reading comprehension".



Uber1111uber said:


> Lemme know what u guys do for health insurance that isnt provided by another company u work for? If u get health insurance on your own lemme know which company u have and the rates. My insurance runs out in january and my full time job isnt as good as i thought it was gonna be so I'm prolly gonna start looking for a new job. But I might have to pay outta pocket for a few months.
> Thanks


If you read the whole post, he is asking for ideas/ companies that people pay for out of pocket, not health insurance paid by their job.

50% of the answers were "I have X thanks to my job".

??‍♂

If you have nothing to add, don't answer.

----------

I'm in Florida and have Ambetter through Obamacare's system. It's alright. I never use it though.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Chorch said:


> People here need a couple lessons of "reading comprehension".
> 
> If you read the whole post, he is asking for ideas/ companies that people pay for out of pocket, not health insurance paid by their job.
> 
> ...


It's a forum. People like to hit post reply.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I was unemployed for 9 months and got insurance through Healthcare.gov, with the help from an agent who's helped us with supplementary health insurance in the past. Due to pitiful RS wages and having a few kids, we got a pretty good plan (better than I have at my current job) for about $300 a month.

The website is pretty good about navigating you through the process. Or at least it was two years ago when I had to do it. And it takes into account your dependents and income which is helpful. Then gives you lots of choices.

It actually made me think twice about the whole "Obamacare" thing. However, I'm most certainly not a proponent of eliminating the free market with insurance companies or Bernie's and Warran's "Medicare of all".



TPAMB said:


> It's a forum. People like to hit post reply.


And they don't like to read other peoples posts. :laugh:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

my wife has a real job...... :inlove:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I have VA coverage for big stuff and prescriptions and obamacare for the little stuff.

Obamacare isn't the worst insurance out there,

well it might be but don't take the cheapest option.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Uber1111uber said:


> Lemme know what u guys do for health insurance that isnt provided by another company u work for? If u get health insurance on your own lemme know which company u have and the rates. My insurance runs out in january and my full time job isnt as good as i thought it was gonna be so I'm prolly gonna start looking for a new job. But I might have to pay outta pocket for a few months.
> Thanks


Ummm Dont. Unless you have young immediate family. F the current insurance scheme.
Its a bigger F U racket than Uber. 40 years old, no health issues, just had my 1st quasi life-threatening injury...Actually happened whike driving....A bug bite. Went from brief itch to super infection within 4 days. IV antibiotics plus 2 additional orals- Total Access Urgent Care $400. Had I been paying for insurance $200-300/mnth for the last 20 years=$40-60k in premiums plus a $3-5k deductible or more if I ever have to actually use the insurance. I'll take the $400 out of pocket any day. The state of the medical/insurance industry is completely F'd in this country.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Uber1111uber said:


> Lemme know what u guys do for health insurance that isnt provided by another company u work for? If u get health insurance on your own lemme know which company u have and the rates. My insurance runs out in january and my full time job isnt as good as i thought it was gonna be so I'm prolly gonna start looking for a new job. But I might have to pay outta pocket for a few months.
> Thanks


#obamacare


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I've got Obamacare and I've got great coverage and thanks to driving for uber robbing me.blind It's completely free... ???


Sound like you're better off Lazin' on that Opioid couch ? u mentioned ✔
or allow Uber to continue to "rob" u ????
Maybe time 4U to delete the Driver's App ?

problem ain't uber
Problem are those that continue to chauffeur Uber's clients


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i used to use the stride insurance through uber it was actually pretty good . lowest prices i have seen anywhere . shop around on it it show all the rates . health insurance prices have dropped you can get a very good plan blue cross blue shield for a fare price . 
https://www.stridehealth.com/ today the state pays 100 % of my medical insurance only benefit of having shitty health or i still be using stride .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Sound like you're better off Lazin' on that Opioid couch ? u mentioned ✔
> or allow Uber to continue to "rob" u ????
> Maybe time 4U to delete the Driver's App ?
> 
> ...


Yeah I probably should hang out on that couch and troll around message boards all day... Hell I could even change my handle to an energy source that breaks the laws of physics... But i digress...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Yeah I probably should hang out on that couch and troll around message boards all day... Hell I could even change my handle to an energy source that breaks the laws of physics... But i digress...


OPIOD COUCH ?

Only if the Poppies are Fresh.


----------

